

Sherpaa, Jay Parkinson's Health Care Startup, Launches - kmfrk
https://sherpaa.com/

======
kmfrk
I couldn't really think of a good term for the kind of start-up, but here is
the text from _What Is Sherpaa?_

    
    
        Sherpaa is around the clock email and phone access to
        our friendly, NYC-based doctors (or Guides as we call
        them). Whenever you have a health question or concern,
        we're here for you. And we play nicely with the insurance
        you've got.
    

In other words, it's a start-up that aims to disrupt the usual routine with a
general physician: diagnosis, prescriptions, treatment - 24/7. If you will,
with the addition of "curated" specialists just to hit the lingo quota.

